#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Do you know about Green Transportation?

## Bhavya

Green transportation is a method of transportation that doesn't affect our environment negatively. this green transportation system is essential for current and future healthy life. Walking, cycles, electric scooters & bikes, car sharing and green vehicles that run on hydrogen, wind, biofuels or solar energy are some of the green transportation methods. If you guys want to know more about green technology, feel free to ask me. I am glad to share my knowledge with you.

----------

